
Ask HN: Which is the best platform for selling Windows desktop software? - antsoft
Dear all, I would like to make a living by selling software.<p>I have made some Android apps several years ago. And I can only get 10 dollars from them each month.<p>I now have a full-time programmer job. But I would like to consider the possibility of being totally self-employed later on.<p>So I think writing and selling Windows software might be a possible path for me.<p>However, compared with the Android platform&#x2F;Google Play Store, it is not obvious to me which selling platform I should put my software programs on.<p>Which are your suggestions? Have you ever sold Windows software programs? Would you mind sharing your experience?<p>Should I use<p>1. Windows App Store?<p>2. Steam?<p>3. My own website?<p>Thanks for your attention.
======
erdaniels
What type of software is this? The answer is highly dependent on that.

~~~
antsoft
(Thanks for your reply. This is the first time I post in Hacker News.)

My applications are some small standalone utility programs.

For example, the function of one of Android apps is to create text time
stamps.

Another example, 2 years ago, a client hires me to write an AutoHotKey script.
The function of that script is to "create shortcut on the fly."

Normally, to define a new shortcut-expansion pair (aka hotstring), a user
needs to open his/her AutoHotKey script file, edit it, close it, and finally
reload it using the AutoHotKey program.

With my script, a user can add a new shortcut-expansion pair without leaving
the original program he/she is using.

I am considering packaging that script to an exe file, which might be useful
for users who do not use AutoHotKey.

